
Ask HN: How long does it take you to code up a form? - arvind_29c
How long does it take you to code a form with the following ..<p>1. Amount field
2. Comment field
3. File upload (to cloud)<p>I am talking full-stack. DB, api and UI for a modern browser. Including tests.
======
tastroder
Somewhere between 20 minutes and a few full working days depending on the
requirements not stated in the question. Are you trying to gauge how bad
developers are at estimates?

~~~
arvind_29c
Yes. I recently took a couple of days to get it working.

It is brain numbing. I feel like I am writing code that has been written a
million times.

~~~
tastroder
That happens from time to time, just look at the rise of stack overflow to get
a feel for how common it is. As long as you don't have that feeling every
single day I honestly wouldn't worry too much about it.

